# Guppies!



## Chevko

So, I felt it necessary to create a thread devoted entirely to our weird and colorful boys and girls rather than totally hijacking a different one.


So, um... Yeah, I've got nothing for a topic starter, really... Um.

Someone create a topic! Go!


----------



## Jexx

Ok here is today's guppy woe since I am obsessed with mine haha. Little Cobra is becoming a very picky eater. Last week I could crush up NLS for small fish and he would eat the powder like a champ. On Wednesday I got the great idea to buy frozen spirulina brine shrimp and give him tiny pieces. He has been eating it lke a CHAMP. He attacks it like a tiger shark even taking pieces bigger than his head and tearing into them lol. He has grown half a centimeter in just this past week. The problem? Now he won't eat the NLS. The only thing he will eat is the shrimp :/


----------



## Chevko

lol, Yeah, I know the feeling. When I first got my boys, they were apparently fed on TetraColor flakes. I got them Crisps of the same brand. It'd go nibble, nom, spit. It got to the point where they refused to eat that they were starting to nip each others fins. Got my boyfriend to go to back to where we got them and got the same food they were being fed, that they were used to. So they finally started eating again. I thought that if they got hungry enough they would eat the crisps, even crushed but nope. I have to say I don't really know what to do to make them go back to what they should. I got a tuna thingie from WalMart, Tank Nibblers, and they go after it in a frenzy when I stick it to the tank but they eat it and the flakes both though I have seen warning signs of them not liking the flakes - spitting them back out.

Food is such a picky thing


----------



## Jexx

rarghhh! why must they be so picky? Do you think it would hurt Little Cobra (my fry) if he only eats spirulina brine shrimp and algae? (he follows the snail around copying him eating algae haha)


----------



## Chevko

I would say when he gets hungry he'll eat. I don't think they're quite dumb enough to allow themselves to literally starve. I know they're not bright most of the time, but...

Just beware when they get older. I think I might have a gay guppy, not that I'm overly concerned. I just see Sun, my creamsicle-colored one, displaying fairly often for our pink/purple one. I think I need to get some ladies at some point soon here. At least for them to display over.


----------



## Jexx

listen you've just gotta accept your guppies' lifestyles lol
support the gay guppy community!


----------



## Jexx

*Little Cobra*

Here is Little Cobra. He's really coming along!


----------



## Chevko

Heee. When I get a chance to I'll post the link to my dropbox album with everyone.


----------



## Jexx

yes please! I really really really really want to see!


----------



## Chevko

Jexx said:


> listen you've just gotta accept your guppies' lifestyles lol
> support the gay guppy community!


lol, Absolutely!! Caridinal and Sun both tend to display for my poor pink guy.

GGLA! That's what we'll be! Gay Guppy Lovers Association!


And I'll post the link with the guppies when I figure out where Dropbox on my phone sent the pictures


----------



## Skyewillow

we just had one of our girls drop a litter, babies all over the place, and of course, the camera's dead. lol

Ours aren't picky eaters at all, we just offer tons of variety. They like Omega One betta flakes, egg yolk and earthworm flakes (from a friend), tropical flakes, bloodworms, spirulina, Nori, "sea lettuce", and Mike's arm when he does maintenance on that tank. ;-)


----------



## Chevko

Ooh, will be a hard fight between me and my boys for egg yolks, hah, but I will definitely keep this in mind. Fully cooked or about 80-90%?


----------



## Jexx

Today I got little cobra to eat a combo of crushed nls pellets and omega one betta buffet pellets. It made me happy to see his little belly round from something other than shrimp. My bettas have been quite happy with me having a baby guppy since its lead to them getting a couple shrimp at dinner time. Sesshomaru has actually started to attack my finger everytime I put it in the water because he thinks I have shrimp stuck to me haha


----------



## Skyewillow

Chevko said:


> Ooh, will be a hard fight between me and my boys for egg yolks, hah, but I will definitely keep this in mind. Fully cooked or about 80-90%?


I think fully cooked, these are flakes, I'm not sure if my friend makes them herself or not. But it IS suggested food for fry. You hard boil the egg and pulverize it somehow.


----------



## Skyewillow

Picture for you!


----------



## Chevko

Here we go. A link to the entire dropbox folder with images of Honey and the boys 

Moon is a blue, but he's always just stressed enough that he appears black  So sad... he's really such a pretty blue color. At night, when it's dimmer/darker he seems to relax a bit more for some reason. I don't quite get this one. And Pink has this reeeallly pretty violet color that comes up on his sides and tail when he de-stresses, but he's hounded enough that he stays pink... Boys! Leave the poor guy be! I don't care if I'm part of GGLA or not >: | I will find you some ladies (eventually).


----------



## Jexx

I love seeing the pics!!! I can't wait until Little Cobra grows up and I can have a school of guppies of my own. I love how colorful they are! Their faces aren't as cute as a Betta's face though....
What were those snakey things zooming around the tank?!


----------



## Chevko

Those are my rabbits :3 If they ever leave the heater I'll get some videos of them!


----------



## Jexx

rabbits??


----------



## Skyewillow

Chevko, seeing your setup, more vertical plants will help your harassed boys out. Guppies like a ton of plants... like ridiculous amounts. We cheated by buying them fake plants, but it really made a difference!

(^there's 4-5 real plants in there, if you don't count the duckweed)


----------



## Skyewillow

Also, I have to share my deformed Critroll!


----------



## Jexx

now SHE is cute! I like her! How is she deformed?
Also that is a crazy amount of plants. But I agree the more plants the better. Where do you get all of yours from Skyewillow? Which ones are real? What kind of fake plants can guppies have? can they have the plastic ones? Or are they like bettas and have to have the silk ones?


----------



## Skyewillow

Here's a very rough diagram of the difference in Crit's back from that of our normal females.


There's a water Onion, and some green wendtii in there. the rest are plastic except the orange one, that one is silk. I don't worry about plastic plants around the girls, their fins are shorter and less prone to tearing than say a VT male or HM male.

I went to walmart, Meijer (a Great Lakes regional store) and pet supplies plus when they were having a sale on plastic plants and spent probably a good $40 on fake foliage. Our females aren't nearly as stressed anymore.


----------



## Jexx

oh yes i see now. It really makes her look so round and cute though. I love her :3
can male guppies have plastic plants?


----------



## Skyewillow

ours have never had a problem, as long as they don't have sharp edges


----------



## Chevko

*@Skye*
There isn't hardly any aggression in the tank since we removed Banana and got Kite and another oto in his place. If they have five minutes of aggression every hour now, as example, then that's down massively from half an hour or more every hour since we got rid of Banana. They're pretty cool with each other and truly appear to try to court Pink. I've got hamster tubes for them to hide in and/or explore as well as a cave they appear to have meetings in if it gets too bright when I have the blinds open.

Believe me, I want to get some real plants, heh, but don't quite have the ability to yet. And I'm also nervous about doing real plants then a nasty something gets in and I have to nuke the water, practically.


----------



## gill150981

*guppy fry*

hi all i am new to this i am also new to keeping fish my partner has bought a 2 foot tank with about 15 guppies in that we were told are constantly breeding this morning i found 3 fry so i removed them and put them in a seperate tank so they wont get eaten by the bigger fish i have a heater in the small tank but i dont have a filter as yet for it i do have a small circular air stone but it seems to be very ferocious in that small tank so just wondered do they need the air stone please be kind i am after all new to keeping fish as i stated above and any advice anyone can give me will be very greatfully received :-D


----------



## Skyewillow

Plants.... ugh! Some of mine decided to melt because they didn't like my tank... hence is why my big tank is full of fake ones.. they don't die! lol


----------



## Skyewillow

gill150981 said:


> hi all i am new to this i am also new to keeping fish my partner has bought a 2 foot tank with about 15 guppies in that we were told are constantly breeding this morning i found 3 fry so i removed them and put them in a seperate tank so they wont get eaten by the bigger fish i have a heater in the small tank but i dont have a filter as yet for it i do have a small circular air stone but it seems to be very ferocious in that small tank so just wondered do they need the air stone please be kind i am after all new to keeping fish as i stated above and any advice anyone can give me will be very greatfully received :-D


if you filter this tank, try for a sponge filter. If you use another kind of filter you'll need to cover the intake with a fine mesh (panty hose works) to make sure they don't get sucked in.


----------



## gill150981

thank you they are so tiny at the min you can only just see them lol i dare say there will be even more fry by tomorrow as there are quite a few that look lik they are about to pop my kids get upset if they know there are babies in there and they might get eaten so thats why i take them all out i just keep finding them


----------



## Chevko

Keep in mind when it comes to guppies, the females can store the required materials and have more fry for many months - especially if they're housed with males.


----------



## Skyewillow

according to my guppy forum: 6 months


----------



## Jexx

I tried the egg yolk today. I was making potato salad and had boiled too many eggs to i took the yoke, crushed it in my fingers and added tiny bits the the tank. Little Cobra went WILD for it. She/he ate soo much. I have a whole yolk cooked and stored in the fridge. I hope it helps cobra to grow quickly and develop some color. The color hasn't progressed other than those pics that I showed you guys. I am really thinking Cobra might be a girl. The anal fin is not forming anything that looks like a gonopodium. also it looks like the gravid spot is developing.


----------



## Skyewillow

it's a great source of protein for growing babies! ^_^


----------



## Jexx

*Update*

Alright, here is Little Cobra. She's been fed Spirulina Brine Shrimp, Egg yolk, Algae, Omega One and NLS. The egg yolk has only been 2 days so far though So i expect to see more of a difference next week but take a look! She is getting so big! She recognizes me now too. When I come to the tank she swims to the top and wiggles for me. Very, very, cute.


----------



## Chevko

Looking more and more female  We shall see in the coming month!


----------



## Jexx

SQUEE!!! Gah I can't wait. It is killing me not knowing.


----------



## Jexx

So she's darkened a bit more today. I tried getting pics but she is not co operating. I am saying she now because the gravid spot is pretty noticeable now. Unless she suddenly develops a gonapodium... i'm like 90% sure its a she


----------



## Skyewillow

aw! ^_^


----------



## Jexx

I can't wait until the cycle is done on my filter so I can go ahead and get her some girlfriends to play with! Originally I was just going to do a 10 gallon buuuuut my mom gave me a 50$ gift card to big al's for mother's day so now I plan to get either a 15 or 20 gallon ^ ^ The filter I am cycling is only a 10 gallon filter but I have ordered a second sponge filter that I intend to use in conjunction with the 10 filter. I am also awaiting my phillipine java ferns in the mail that will go in the new tank. I am so excited I could die. Also I wish the darn filter would hurry up and cycle because it is becoming quite a bit of work to keep little cobra's tank clean. between her and the snails there is just soooo much POOP. omg. I am cleaning the tank twice a day. but in the end seeing her grow so quickly makes it worth it and my snails are finally happy.


----------



## Skyewillow

I can't wait to see what you end up getting, Cobra will be so happy!


----------



## Chevko

Jexx said:


> I can't wait until the cycle is done on my filter so I can go ahead and get her some girlfriends to play with! Originally I was just going to do a 10 gallon buuuuut my mom gave me a 50$ gift card to big al's for mother's day so now I plan to get either a 15 or 20 gallon ^ ^ The filter I am cycling is only a 10 gallon filter but I have ordered a second sponge filter that I intend to use in conjunction with the 10 filter. I am also awaiting my phillipine java ferns in the mail that will go in the new tank. I am so excited I could die. Also I wish the darn filter would hurry up and cycle because it is becoming quite a bit of work to keep little cobra's tank clean. between her and the snails there is just soooo much POOP. omg. I am cleaning the tank twice a day. but in the end seeing her grow so quickly makes it worth it and my snails are finally happy.



Fantastic to hear  I would personally wait to see if she develops a gonopodium instead so you don't have a mass of females and one male and then you've got an explosion.

And I know what you mean with the snail poop. It surprises me the amount of poop that Honey can produce, she's a damn poop machine!! Even if she hasn't eaten in a long time she still produces a massive amount of poop!


----------



## Jexx

Chevko said:


> Fantastic to hear  I would personally wait to see if she develops a gonopodium instead so you don't have a mass of females and one male and then you've got an explosion.
> 
> And I know what you mean with the snail poop. It surprises me the amount of poop that Honey can produce, she's a damn poop machine!! Even if she hasn't eaten in a long time she still produces a massive amount of poop!


oh yes. I figure by the time the cycle on the other filter finishes the time of sex certainty will have passed. I am only 2 weeks into the cycle on the new filter. and I still have to wait to receive my plants and sponge filter. It will be at least another 2 week before I get the second filter I am sure (free shipping, from Hong Kong) I do plan on getting the new tank soon though. That way, If the filter finishes cycling, I can go ahead and put Cobra in her new home and not have to change the water so often.
I'm tempted to leave The Marias in their own tank. Maybe get some Zebras to add to them. 
Also, I finally got Cobra to accept some flakes. I think I just spoiled her too much and she was like "wth why would I eat that when I know you have egg and shrimp and nls pellets crushed into a fine powder?? I pity tha foo!" Yesterday I ran out of egg so I gave her some crushed up flakes. She accidentally ate a piece thinking it was something yummy then just looked at the rest and swam away. I didn't give her anything else. The next time I tried to feed her she actually ate some more. Today I have only given her flakes so that I can make sure she will eat them. Tonight I will give her NLS pellets. I don't need another picky thing in my house!


----------



## Skyewillow

LMAO! Spoiled little punkin! <3


----------



## Jexx

Skyewillow said:


> LMAO! Spoiled little punkin! <3


Yaaa might have to change her name to PRINCESS:roll:
i SWEAR if she had hair it would be flippin :lol:

ALSO I just tested the water in the cycling bin and it reads:
Ammonia: 0.25PPM, Nitrites: *5PPM*, Nitrates *20PPM*!!!!!!!!

SQUEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow

-hifive!!!!-


----------



## Jexx

*hifive* right back atcha!!


----------



## Chevko

I got a coloration question on some (most) of my boys... anyone know how to identify colors? I've tried finding but only found for Moon on a show guppy website and nothing for the rest.

click and click.

Sun I believe is a creamsicle.
Moon is a... tux or a blue. He's almost always black though - rarely shows as blue and I'm not sure how to get him to.
The big one (Big Fin according to my boyfriend), Cardinal and Pink we (I) don't know what their colorations are called. The big one makes me think of 90s blue jeans. The pink develops purple when he's super relaxed just like Moon turns blue when he's super relaxed. Cardinal and the big one typically stay their current colors.


----------



## Skyewillow

I didn't find creamsicle, but you have a couple that look like the tequila sunrise.
Red Tuxedo









Tequila Sunrise









Neon Blue Tuxedo









Half-black blue









couple of our girls are HB Blue


----------



## Chevko

Tequila Sunrise! I forgot all about that xD Sun is definitely that. I didn't know that there was a red tux  Definitely Cardinal.

Moon almost gets to that neon blue color, when he gets relaxed, but he's almost always a solid black until it gets dark, to which he turns a blue all-around. I think I've seen him get to almost that level...

There're only five of them. I did a second pic to give another angle of everyone. I know that the big one is a common coloration but it seems to be such a mix of colors...


----------



## Agility4fun

*Bullied Guppy*

One of our guppies was really bullied by his lyretail tank mates, so I pulled him out and put him into the shrimp tank. He looked awful and I thought he'd be dead the next day for sure. It's now 3 days later and he's hangin' in. He flutters a lot, sometimes at the top and sometimes at the bottom, but then he swims around a bit.

Need your advice about whether I keep him in the shrimp tank (2.65g) or try him again with his mates. If it's the former, do I get him a school pal?


----------



## Chevko

Where to put him is totally up to you. It sounds like he has a really bad time in the main tank - is it just the lyretail? You could try removing the lyretail to get him to stop. We had a bully guppy and wound up having to remove him and return him to PetCo because he was harassing _everyone. Removed him from the tank and everyone was peachy._


----------



## Emma29

*Pregnant guppy?*

Hi I need some help with my female guppy. She is very Large in the stomache bigger than the rest most if the day she has a very black spot but then sometimes this looks very red with little black dots. I've put her in a breeding box just incase is this a wise move or not someone please help. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Chevko

I would suggest pics if you have them. It sounds like she might have kids soon. Has she ever, _ever_ been housed with males?

Edit: I take that back. Pics please, especially since it's just today. Sounds like she might have fry or she might have overeaten somehow.


----------



## Emma29

*Guppie*

Hi I'm not sure how to put photos on here I'm new. Yes she lives with a male I have three female an one male but on that note I only got them last week but my other female gave birth three days after we bought her I only managed to save 8 of the baby's as I didn't know she was pregnant. The baby's are in separate tank and doing really well. Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## Emma29

Here is pic of my female guppy not very clear I'm sorry best I could do. She doesn't seem very active in breeding box just stayin near the bottom she keeps doin a shakin movement an breathing different every now and again xx


----------



## Emma29

Emma29 said:


> Here is pic of my female guppy not very clear I'm sorry best I could do. She doesn't seem very active in breeding box just stayin near the bottom she keeps doin a shakin movement an breathing different every now and again xx


Here is another pic xx


----------



## Emma29

This is how they look now bout half an hour later the spot is very black again I'm very confused.


----------



## Emma29

And this is my other one also very black now again


----------



## crowntaillove3

Hmmm... Those girls look a lot like mine did when she was about 2 weeks pregnant. My girl is now four weeks pregnant (babies are due TODAY!!!) and it is obvious that she is expecting. You probably don't need a breeding cage quite yet; maybe in one or two weeks, you can put them in. For now, though, just keep an eye on them. Good luck!


One a different note... MY GUPPY IS DUE TODAY!!!!! OMGosh, I don't know what to do. Well, I do; I'm just soooo happy! Today, I saw her at the top of the tank with her anal and dorsal fins tucked in real tight against her body and she looked like she was pushing!!! No babies came out, though. After about 15 seconds, she decided that it wasn't going to work. These are some pics taken two days ago:



















And one of the snail! :-D











Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Chevko

*@Emma*
Yeah, definitely babies. It'll be a while before she has them.

*@crowntail*
I love your snail  Looks similar to my Honey, but yours is more brown fleshed or red speckled than black. My Honey is black/grey fleshed with the same shell.

I wish I could have females, but my boys would have a field day, ha.


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL! Snails are the best. I actually got my Dalihla thinking that she was a male. My friend had her and gave her to me, and I was planning on putting her into my 15 with three other males that I have. I did some research first, just to make sure, and sure enough, she is a pregnant female! I had to put her into a centerpiece that wasn't meant to be a tank. But, I got it rigged up with live plants, a filter and all that jazz, so she is good!


----------



## Jexx

SOOOOO, I got a 20 GALLON GLASS TANK TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND MY CYCLE IS ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so excited. At what age can you be certain of a guppy's sex?


----------



## Jexx

Well here are the latest pics of Cobra. She is 5 weeks old now! Isn't she cute? :3 My cycle on the filter is almost done. The new 20 gallon tank is cleaned and waiting to be filled. I with the cycle would just hurry up and be done so I can set up the new tank!


----------



## Chevko

D'aww, she's getting so adorable! And she's definitely looking like a female, too, with her tail so skinny. Iirc, males would always have a larger tail section and tail fin - hers seems too small to be a male. ... Yet, anyway.


----------



## Jexx

i've been looking at a lot of pics of guppy fry. all the pics of males at 4-5 weeks show no darkening at the abdomen for the gravid spot. also they seem to start developing color. Cobra definitely has a dark spot where the gravid spot should be.


----------



## Destinystar

Jexx Cobra is so adorable...awww so sweet !!!!


----------



## Jexx

Isn't she? I just love her big eyes! <3


----------



## Rana

I'm considering adding some guppies to my 10g, which currently houses five zebra danios. What are the odds that the danios would harass the guppies too much? They mostly stayed to themselves when they lived with my betta, but of course he would chase them off if they got obnoxious and I don't know that guppies would.

If they're compatible I'd start with the classic 1:2 ratio, and expect that the danios would eat most if not all the fry to keep numbers low. I think it would be really neat to raise these guys since apparently it's really easy to breed them, but I don't want to end up either overrun by fry or have the guppies stressed out.


----------



## Chevko

I think that the danios might stress them out, honestly. I've got 5 guppies, plus others, in my 10 and I think danios and guppies both are top-level swimmers - there'd be competition for the top of the tank. I'd get something mid-level or bottom-side, cories or loaches. Either 3-4 cories or ~6 loaches. They've got a very small bioload is what I've been told several times.


----------



## Skyewillow

in my personal experience, Danios stress out guppies. As they squabble in their pecking order, the danios will take off and not look where they're going, they end up ramming into the other fish in the process.


----------



## Rana

Yeah, that definitely makes sense. Back to the drawing board I guess! Thanks :3


----------



## Jexx

Cobra's new home


----------



## Skyewillow

Wow, Jexx! I wanna live there too!


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL!!! If I was a guppy, I'd want to live in your tank! Thank you, btw, whoever posted about the hard boiled egg yolks. I will be using that to feed my fry, which are taking their sweeeeeeet time getting ready to come out of their mother.


----------



## Chevko

Omg your tank looks amazing!!! My only news as of late is that one of my rabbits decided to hide in the filter xD i'll share the link to it when I get home :3


----------



## Jexx

I went to the fish store today and left with 5 fish. My husband hung up on me when I told him on the phone. I don't know what he thought was going to be living in this big tank. I told him Cobra was going to need friends. pshhh.
I got 3 female guppies. All three have silver bodies and neon blue tails. 2 of them have cobra spots on their tails. The other just has a pale blue tale. I also got a red twinbar platy and a white crescent platy. The white one is still a baby. She is tiny and has a few nips to her tail. She is really pretty though. Pure white, black tail, and pink spots on her cheeks. The red platy is the biggest of them all. The 3 guppies already have distinctive personalities. One of them is a pig and ate ALL the food i was trying to give to the others. Now she has a big belly. She is the shortest of the 3. The other blue cobra is the skinniest of them and the longest but she is also the fiercest. The light blue one is the most docile of the bunch. Also, the platies think they are guppies and have decided they must be with the guppies at all times. the fat guppy and the red platy especially are friends. I have been trying to get pics of them individually but its hard. also my phone battery died so the flash wouldn't work. I will try to get pics later on. I did get pics of the platies and the fat guppy. none of them have names yet. Cobra will be joining them in a week or 2 when I am sure they have no illnesses and when I am sure she is big enough that they won't eat her.


----------



## crowntaillove3

It's awesome that you did all of this just because you found a little guppy in your betta's water! I guess it was meant to be, and that Cobra was blessed to go to a home like she has, even if it was by accident!!!


----------



## Jexx

oK The guppies have names.
Cobra (the half black baby)
Mamba (the fat one)
Boa (the skinny feisty one)
Diamond -as in diamondback (the shy silver one)


----------



## Jexx

I think it was meant to be! I love them all. soooooo much. Its almost silly how much I love them lol.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Tell me about it! I guess you love the guppies, just like my mom loves snails. She pays NO attention to the other fish, but she can sit and just watch the mystery snails do nothing. I probably enjoy watching my littlest guppy, G6 (as in "like a G6", my guppies names are Sir, Boss and G6, like a sir, like a boss, like a G6) swim and chase the other, bigger guppies. They swim up and down, up and down, up and down, to one side, and then up and down again!


----------



## Jexx

Also, I just had to add, Apparently Diamond thinks she's a catfish She keeps swimming along the bottom picking at things in the sand XD


----------



## Jexx

Ok here are all the new ladies except for Diamond.
First we have Platy #1












Second is Mamba









Third is Platy #1 and Mamba being best friends :3









Then we have Platy #2









And here is Boa









Diamond is basically in between Mamba and Boa for size but her body is lighter and her tail is a lighter blue

Lastly, of course, here is Cobra. Just because <3


----------



## Skyewillow

Your girls are lovely, Jexx! Also, glad to see another platy fan. You should totally look into bumblebees, peppermints, and rainbows!


----------



## Chevko

Pfff you have no idea how jealous I am right now of your water being so flipping clear. I'm gonna have to do a total 100% change in a week. Still need to figure out what to use as a temp storage for all 10 of mine. The boys, the betta, the rabbits and Kite.


----------



## Jexx

<3 thank you  bumblebees, rainbows, what? these are types of platies? I am really loving the platies. The are so beautiful and I just love their personalities. I might have to get a couple more!


----------



## Skyewillow

yup. definitely platies. Sorry, I should've specified.


----------



## Jexx

I have googled them. I love the rainbow ones and the peppermint ones. The bumblebee ones not so much. Bees terrify me lol.


----------



## Skyewillow

my favorite pair was a bee and a peppermint! I miss them


----------



## Jexx

Well, lost Boa this morning. She was the really skinny one. Her eyes were black. Lika a shark. She got into the filter. She was still alive when I found her but not swimming. She died shortly after.


----------



## Skyewillow

-hugs- sorry that you lost her! :-(


----------



## Corsica

Sorry about Boa.


----------



## Chevko

Augh, omgosh. Filters are the bane of practically everything.

Speaker of filters... http://db.tt/VbdPTgrK One of our rabbits found the amazingness that is the filter.


----------



## Jexx

omg that would drive me nuts!!! I love the commentary haha "Look! she's going right the hell back in!" lol


----------



## Chevko

lol, I was freaking the hell out about it. Then my boyfriend found, on Gaia of all places, that that is actually pretty common for them to do.


Parts 2 and 3


----------



## crowntaillove3

Do guppies jump? I recently transferred three of my males into a 4 gallon tank WITHOUT a lid. It wasn't meant to be a tank, but I got a filter, thermometer, gravel, and live plants. The water is only 1.5 inches away from the lip of the lid. Should I be concerned about them jumping out? Thanks!


----------



## Chevko

I don't think so. None of my boys have jumped and they've got an open-air tank. Wouldn't hurt to get a bit of plexiglass cut though. I've had the water as high has a solid inch below the black lining of the tank and no problems.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks! Wait... Would plexiglass allow for air circulation?


----------



## Chevko

Get it cut with one corner lopped off and you'll have it  That's what I intend on doing when I can get it.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks! I might just have to chop an edge off because my tank is a cylinder.


----------



## Chevko

Get it cut with 2ish inches extra around and get it cut so that maybe about 1-2 inches for breathing room.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks!


----------



## Jexx

I am having trouble in guppy paradise. Since Boa died, Diamond has become increasingly violent towards Mamba. Its to the point where anytime it is time to eat she attacks her. I tried to separate Mamba to feed her but she refuses to eat. I had her separated all day and she wouldn't touch the food. She just wanted back into the tank. I let her back in tonight. she immediately swam into the "jungle". at least she can eat the plants at night. She and Diamond have been enjoying snacking on them quite a bit. I actually caught Diamond devouring a whole leaf :/ I was going to put Mamba in with Cobra, but then I realized Mamba and the others are still under quaratine. I would be very upset if she passed something on to Cobra. So tonight she can sleep in comfort and tomorrow maybe she'll be so hungry she'll fight back for her food. I think Diamond is actually pregnant and that's why she is so aggressive. her gravid spot is very dark and her belly has grown quite a bit. she is starting to square off a bit along with Frigg. I may end up with some platy and guppy babies some day soon!


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm fairly sure my guppy is in labour right now, in her breeding trap. Tips?


----------



## Skyewillow

Chevko said:


> Get it cut with 2ish inches extra around and get it cut so that maybe about 1-2 inches for breathing room.


or be weird like us and use crafting mesh! lol

Mike replaced the glass portion of his lid with crafting mesh covered in duct tape when he broke it, and I'm using mesh on my 2.5 right now


----------



## crowntaillove3

I just put the dividors that came with my two 2.5 gallon betta tanks over it. They made a perfect lid with a tiny triangle just big enough to let the filter cord out! Not the most stylish solution... But it works! Congrats MattsBettas on the babies! How is she?


----------



## MattsBettas

She is stressed... I haven't seen any babies yet but last time I made the mistake of waiting too long and she dropped them in the tank, but now I know when she is ready to pop lol. It is a nice orange girl and a yellow cobra, unlike with bettas I have no idea of what I am doing here! I hate watching animals in labour. Guppies aren't nearly as bad as leopard geckos...


----------



## crowntaillove3

Squeeze! Push! Push! You're doing the one thing you were meant to do! You can do this! Lollollol. I'm praying for her!


----------



## Jexx

Did she have them matt?? Are we passing out cigars?


----------



## Jexx

Also? There was nothing wrong with the hood on my 3.5 but I replaced it with craft mesh lol


----------



## Jexx

Got a new guppy today. Her name is Coral. She is blond with a bright red tail. Already Mamba is hiding less now that Diamond has someone else to ven her anger upon lol. I also got a third Platy. She is a yellow Mickey Mouse Platy. Her name is Freyja. Frigg is happy because as she grows closer to her due date, she wants to be left alone but Fulla follows her everywhere. Now Fulla is following Freyja around instead.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Any pics of the new girls?


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh! Forgot to mention... I'm getting two fancy female guppies over the weekend to keep my only female company! I'm also getting two serape tetras (I already have three, and I know they sometimes nip guppies' fins, but I've never had a problem. If I do I'll return them.) and three female platies. Soooo excited!


----------



## Jexx

This was the best I could do. They are a bit camera shy yet. 
Thisis coral giving me the cold shoulder








This is Freyja trying ardently not to let me photograph the perfect mickey mouse head on her tail.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Burn... Rejected by a fish! Jk.


----------



## Jexx

Its ok, I get rejected by fish on a regular basis. you just gotta know when to cut your losses... XD

AAAAANNNND now I have "the gambler" stuck in my head


----------



## MattsBettas

I guess it was false labor lol. She is ready to burst any time now, I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Jexx

do you have a picture of her? I would like to see a pic of a guppy ready to burst. Diamond looks impossibly fat to me, but she seems to have different ideas. I'm afraid my fish will give birth one night I won't even notice.


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry, no pics. I don't want to further stress her and they wouldn't be very good anyways. 

I checked on her again, and this time I think it's real. Very heavy breathing, stillness, darkened gravies spot, and refusal to eat. Just like last time.


----------



## Jexx

Good luck!!


----------



## Chevko

Glad to hear the new additions everywhere 

*@Jexx*
They're so pretty 

*@MattsBettas*
I hope they come soon! She might be stuck for a few days though


----------



## Fabi

Wow,nice Guppies!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Chevko said:


> Glad to hear the new additions everywhere


I can't wait! I'll be getting them TODAY or tomorrow! Worst case scenario I get them Sunday! And if that is the worst thing that can happen, I'm doing all right!


----------



## MattsBettas

Still nothing... I'm shocked. It'll happen sometime though!


----------



## crowntaillove3

What's her name?


----------



## MattsBettas

I don't name my fish. Lol.


----------



## crowntaillove3

YOU HEARTLESS TROLL!! LOL Just kidding, just kidding. How is she?


----------



## Jexx

crowntaillove3 said:


> YOU HEARTLESS TROLL!! LOL Just kidding, just kidding. How is she?


Lol lol lol

Ya how is she?


----------



## MattsBettas

Fine... Really big, and heavily breathing.


----------



## Jexx

gosh I hope she has them soon. poor thing. what color is she?


----------



## MattsBettas

She is orange. A really nice orange too. Her mate is a yellow cobra.


----------



## Jexx

I bet they will be beautiful babies!


----------



## Jexx

On a side note, I FOUND BABIES!!! 2!!! I think they are platy but I don't know which platy is having them lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

Whoa!! Good for you!! I can't wait to get my plates!


----------



## Jexx

I found a third one!!!


----------



## Chevko

Whoo! Congrats!

And hey, anyone notice we're nearly on page 15 now?


----------



## Jexx

Only cool ppl get to the 15th page B)


----------



## MattsBettas

Congrats in the babies, Jexx!


----------



## MattsBettas

The pregnant girl just made a HUGE poop and it looked different then normal. Could this mean anything related to pregnancy? (No, parasites aren't possible.)


----------



## Jexx

It could! tmi but other eh animals have strange poops right before birthing. It could be the same for the fish!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm home! Petsmart didn't have any female guppies!! None of the petsmarts by me have for a couple of months. I got three platies and two serpae tetras, though! Will be posting pics soon!


----------



## Skyewillow

already tortured Jexx with pictures of my pretty little CritRoll, so I figured I'd share her here. She is my absolute FAVORITE of the guppies, and my baby. She's survived being goldfish fodder, her bottle spilled and she was left in a capful of water, and the various ailments of guppy tanks, including a nasty bout with Columnaris!

(the picture on the right is when she was a baby, she's in a bottle cap)


here's our crowntail male, Thrall, and a couple of the girls, Lettuce (upper right) and Mayo (bottom left)


Thrall and Lettuce


Lettuce


----------



## Skyewillow

Lettuce, Wench, and I'm guessing Mayo


Babies and Mayo


Thrall was photobombed by Stardust


Iforgot (we kept forgetting what we'd named her)


----------



## Chevko

*@crowntail*
You have any PetCos in the area? That's where I got my boys. You might have luck there.

*@Skye*
D'aww! All fat and happy


----------



## Skyewillow

I think Lettuce is going to esplode... lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

Chevko said:


> *@crowntail*
> You have any PetCos in the area? That's where I got my boys. You might have luck there.


Yes; I asked Mom if she would drive me there when we found out there wasn't any females, but she said no. I'm going to call them tomorrow, and the earliest Petsmart would be getting them is Wednesday. For now, Dalihla will just have to hang with the platies!


----------



## Jexx

I really like Crit. she's a beauty. Lettuce has a good sized gut on her lol. Thrall looks so tiny in comparison to his ladies! I love the babies the most <3


----------



## Skyewillow

Thrall's dad was one of the biggest males I've ever seen!

I'm hoping Lettuce drops her babies really soon! lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

I got some good pics of my girls! My female guppy is Dalihla, as always, and the red wag platy is Bristol. I don't have names for the others yet.

Dalihla, photobombed by Squirt the gourami:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Bristol, the red wag platy (she has the cutest black lipstick, but you can't see it in the pic):


----------



## crowntaillove3

Unnamed, the sunburst platy:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Unnamed, the sunburst mickey mouse platy:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Finally, the finished tank! Well, almost finished, except for the two more female guppies. I'm sorry if the water is a little cloudy; some debris was disturbed when I put in the green tall plant on the left. Here it is:








Are any of my girls pregnant? If not, there is still hope for me with the females I will be getting!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Update: my platies are all named! The sunburst is London, and the mickey mouse is Beverly. I have Bristol, London, and Beverly; all places in England! That theme came out of no where... but I took it and ran!


----------



## Jexx

They are really pretty! I just love platies. I found more fry. I have 6 now that I caught. The mom is actually Coral the Guppy. I caught her birthing one and now she is spent. This means, Diamond and Frigg are still pregnant and I have them to keep stalking


----------



## Jexx

Also, Mamba died last night. So It is kind of like Coral is giving me babies to make up for Mamba.


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL. Congrats! The female platies are kept with the males at my local Petsmart, so they might be pregnant as well! I found some snail eggs as well in my tank. Do you think any of mine are pregnant? I really want a pregnant fish to stalk!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Jexx said:


> Also, Mamba died last night. So It is kind of like Coral is giving me babies to make up for Mamba.


 Sorry. =( SIP, Mamba.


----------



## Jexx

Apparently if they are platies and female then yes they are pregnant.


----------



## Jexx

I am pretty sad about Mamba. She was the first of my new guppies to receive a name.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay!
Edit: not to your fish dying... to mine being pregnant. I would never be happy about that!


----------



## Jexx

Its ok I know what you mean.

I lost ANOTHER guppy this morning. Coral. Turns out she was the one giving birth to all the babies. I caught 6. She died after 3 days of birthing. Poor thing. Her birth canal was... lets just say it didn't look pretty. I feel very sad today. I have only one adult guppy left and she is pregnant. I am terrified that after she gives birth she is going to die too. 

On a bright side, I have 6 orange guppy babies. so hopefully 3 will be female and they will make up for the 3 I lost.. Cobra is growing beautifully. Her whole tail is pitch black. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Jexx

Well here is miss cobra


----------



## Emma29

Can some help me I know it's not about guppies. Does anyone know what is wrong with my molly. He/she has been at the bottom of tank or at the top behind heater few days ago this make appeared on his face today he looks different from the rest more bumpy like underneath. It is a lot fatter then my other black molly we thought it was female and pregnant at first. It still eats fine Please can someone help


----------



## Skyewillow

Jexx said:


> Its ok I know what you mean.
> 
> I lost ANOTHER guppy this morning. Coral. Turns out she was the one giving birth to all the babies. I caught 6. She died after 3 days of birthing. Poor thing. Her birth canal was... lets just say it didn't look pretty. I feel very sad today. I have only one adult guppy left and she is pregnant. I am terrified that after she gives birth she is going to die too.
> 
> On a bright side, I have 6 orange guppy babies. so hopefully 3 will be female and they will make up for the 3 I lost.. Cobra is growing beautifully. Her whole tail is pitch black. She is gorgeous!


if it gives you hope, Iforgot has had multiple "litters" and while she looks rough, she's still healthy. Wench has had 3 drops with us. And we had a female common give us 5 drops back to back before she had gotten sick and passed away.


----------



## Chevko

Emma29 said:


> Can some help me I know it's not about guppies. Does anyone know what is wrong with my molly. He/she has been at the bottom of tank or at the top behind heater few days ago this make appeared on his face today he looks different from the rest more bumpy like underneath. It is a lot fatter then my other black molly we thought it was female and pregnant at first. It still eats fine Please can someone help



I would actually strongly recommend you go to the Help section for this. You'd get the most information from there


----------



## Jexx

Skyewillow said:


> if it gives you hope, Iforgot has had multiple "litters" and while she looks rough, she's still healthy. Wench has had 3 drops with us. And we had a female common give us 5 drops back to back before she had gotten sick and passed away.


Thanks Skyewillow. That does make me feel a bit better.


----------



## Skyewillow

Jexx said:


> Thanks Skyewillow. That does make me feel a bit better.


Live fast, die young.


----------



## Jexx

Skyewillow said:


> Live fast, die young.


Lol. My sister and I are referring to my tank as the Game of Fish


----------



## Skyewillow

bwahaha


----------



## crowntaillove3

Is Bristol pregnant?

Today:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Saturday:


----------



## Jexx

ah, i would say so
either that or very fat XD


----------



## crowntaillove3

She poops well! LOL... I hope she is!


----------



## Jexx

Time will tell! I am STILL waiting for Frigg to drop her fry


----------



## crowntaillove3

I think I will give away my female guppy to bryanacute... I know her personally, and I think she has a place for her... Then I would be able to get more platies! I don't know... What do you guys think?


----------



## Chevko

If you can't house her and someone else is willing to home her, go for it! Especially if you know the person :3 I would take her if I could, but... Too much testosterone here, hah.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Lol!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm home!!! I got two female guppies and two males. One cobra male and one lyre tail! They are SOOO pretty. I got two fancy female guppies, both yellow, but one with a little bit of silver, orange, and blue and one with just black and blue. Will be posting pics and names soon! What's that? They are done floating! Time to put them in!


----------



## crowntaillove3

They all have names! My cobra male: Beast. My lyre tail male: Prayer. My mostly silver girl: Lizzy. My mostly yellow girl: Caroline. My themes: girls, song titles with names in them (Sweet Caroline, Hey There Dalilah (I spell it different), Dizzy Miss Lizzy). Boys, like a ___ (like a Sir, like a Boss, like a Beast, like a G6 (a song by Kesha) like a Prayer (a song by Madonna)). Pics soon to come!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have pictures!!!

First off, Lizzy:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Next is Caroline:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Now, Beast's turn:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Last but not least is Prayer:


----------



## Jexx

Gosh they are lovely!! I love beast. The colors on all of them are fabulous!


----------



## Skyewillow

those are all gorgeous, Crowntaillove!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks so much! My local PetCo has a HUGE selection of guppies and fish. They had some fancy orange fantails, and I almost got one! I really should have... Next time, I will!


----------



## Chevko

Okay guys. Something funky is going on with my 'biggest' guppy. His tail is still growing back fine but his back is really weird. I assume it's because of the finrot his tail was subjected to before. His back is starting up hump up. We had a danio with a severe hump but he seemed to be pretty healthy and lived for a good couple years.

Two pictures and a video.
One
Two
Video


----------



## Skyewillow

I can't view the images.

if it's what I'm thinking of, guppies look TERRIBLE as they age, and petstore guppies age quicker than normal (about 6-7 months seems to be old with ours, while we have a mutt who will be a year in August).


----------



## Chevko

Blah. Crap. Stupid edit timeout.

http://db.tt/Mq2xBzog
http://db.tt/KrUaF155

There we go.


Edit:
I've only had them a couple months, maybe month and a half, so they shouldn't age out _that_ fast.


----------



## Skyewillow

unless you bought them as fry, there's no real way of knowing how old pet store fish are.

Yea, his back is doing what a couple of my girls are. It's either stress, age, or injury.


----------



## Chevko

Well, they've grown a lot since we first got them (according to both my boyfriend and the Petco guy when we took back Banana for harassment). Only 'injury' type he's had is finrot and ich. Stress could potentially be attributed to Bowser, but Moon's picked on the most, which is odd since the guppies tend to pick on Pink and Moon's totally ignored for being the ugly guppy, but the betta picks on him the most? *Shrug.*


----------



## Jexx

Cobra and Diamond! Cobra is almost ready for the big girl tank and Diamond is almost ready to drop.


----------



## Chevko

Cobra's gotten so big  Curious to see how her colors will come in since she's staying so resolutely dark!


----------



## Jexx

I know! she's my stubborn little goth guppy lol. "My tail will be black and that is all!"


----------



## crowntaillove3

Who knows, she might stay all... dark and mysterious!  Wow, has she grown!


----------



## Skyewillow

Bid on these guys for Mikel's "Aftermarket Upgrade" (Father's) day gift from Zackary


----------



## Fenghuang

I had a guy just like that. He spent all his time flirting with the two girls that came with him. They produced quite a few babies.


----------



## Jexx

he's a beauty!!! i just love all those colors. especially the green!


----------



## Skyewillow

I was outbid... time to re-bid


----------



## Jexx

Cobra is now in the big tank! All is going well. Frigg is protecting her from Diamond. 

The 5 2 week old babies are now in Cobra's old 4 Gallon KK. they seem a little freaked out by all the space but they definitely need it. The are now about 1 cm long each!


----------



## Skyewillow

yay for babies!


----------



## Skyewillow

Got my guppies in from Chard!

Scotch


Cyclone


Burger


the other five girls are gray.

I'm looking at this guy from a breeder that I just found near me!


And here's a cute picture of Lettuce and Thrall


----------



## Jexx

cyclone looks kinda like cobra! but darker.they are all very nice!


----------



## Skyewillow

Just picked up a Medusa Swallowtail today, Mike named him Monk, and some awesome see through guppies!


----------



## skepkat

I'm still new to fish keeping. Because I had a hard time finding find good photos of fry / pregnant guppies, I took a series of photos of my last guppy's birthing. (I adjusted the color a bit.)

The gravid spot with fry eyes clearly visible. (4 days prior to birth)









Close up.









Another image that shows fry eyes.









This shows how big she was 4 days prior to giving birth.









This shows the size difference. It also shows how flat her belly was after all the fry were born. Yes, she may have eaten a few, but if she did, it wasn't many.









Some of the fry would drop to the slits or slip all the way to the bottom of the breeder.









Some would immediately swim to the top to rest on the plants near the surface. Others would need that bit of rest before the swim to the surface.









As an experiment, I used a breeder this time. I added a few cuttings from plants in a well established tank. I haven't seen that anywhere else, but it seemed like a fine idea. The little ones really liked the plants. And the mother guppy would occasionally swim in and against it during the birth - I'm assuming contractions or something. 

Without the breeder, I was "rescuing" about 10 - 15 fry. With the breeder there was maybe 35 - 40 fry. It was very hard to count them. I've lost a few in the weeks since, but I still have 30+.

Hope this helps others who are anxiously awaiting their first fry drop.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Shot this picture of our boy Aka and thought I would share. So proud of this little guy. I love his mix of red and blue.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Indigo, he is sooo pretty!


My guppy Caroline passed away over last weekend... I left on Friday and returned Wednesday, and she was no where to be found. My dad said he saw her floating belly-up, and then a snail was eating her. SIP, little Cara!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thanks :-D I have nine boy Guppies and he's one of my favorites, although I love them all.

I'm sorry to hear about your girl Caroline, its always sad when you lose a fish. I'm worried about one of my Guppies at the moment.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I want to put one of my males into the big tank with the two girls, but I don't know... I'll have to ask my parents first, and I'll have to make sure I have a place to put all of the fry...


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Hi guys I'm new on this thread, and I noticed recently in my community tank my 2 guppies have been near the top often. Why are they doing this? I just did a water change, but they were doing it before too.


----------



## Skyewillow

sadly, I've lost all of my see-thrus to a mystery illness. :-(


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Today it seemed to only be my male, but he was still chasing my female. :/ I really need to get a couple more females for him. After feeding, he's swimming about an inch deeper than where he was before. Sorry to hear about your see-thrus.


----------



## Chevko

*@GoldBetta*
I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean very well... Guppies are top-level swimmers so they should be there fairly often. My boys are there at the top almost all the time, especially now that my betta has his own tank.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

I mean that my male guppy's mouth was at the top of the tank a lot, and he was breathing sort of hard. Now, he isn't at the top as often.

Before feeding: water
guppy

After feeding: water
water
guppy


----------



## Chevko

Ah, okay. It might have been just the need for a water change then?

Ugh. Speaking of water changes, I gotta kick my boyfriend out of bed so we can go buy a bucket from Ace so I can do a water change (- 3-) I have a gravel siphon so it sucks water way too fast for my pitchers.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Lol well I just did a 33% water change yesterday, and he had been doing this before also.


----------



## Chevko

How often are you doing the water changes? I try to do mine once every... 6-9 days. (That's how it tends to work out.)


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

To be honest, I haven't done one in a little less than a month, but I'm gonna keep up on them now.


----------



## Chevko

Yeah, definitely do your changes more often. I try to do them weekly, and that's with 5 guppies, 3 kuhli loaches, an oto, butterfly loach and a mystery snail the size of a kiwi. I should probably do them more often, but sometimes you can't.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Yeah I now will be sure to keep up; so guppies usually swim near the top?


----------



## Chevko

Mine do unless they're being scavenging piggies, then they're around the bottom. But they're typically anywhere between the middle and top.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Ok thanks I feel much better now! My female loves to explore though lol.


----------



## Chevko

Be careful if you house males and females together - you could have a mass of guppies on your hands unless you have a bottom-dweller that will eat fry. And if I remember correctly, females can hold onto sperm for a very long time.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

For 6 months, and yes I do know that they multiply fast. I plan on caring for the fry.


----------



## Chevko

Alright, just wanted to be sure :3


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Yeah lol I can't wait for my female to give birth in a couple weeks.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I found 2 random fry in my tank today. Didn't even know any of my ladies were pregnant since they only live with other females!!! Go figure!:roll:


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

I just found about 20 fry in my tank! And I keep on finding more!


----------



## Chevko

I'm thinking about getting another pair but dunno... should prolly use the bioload for loaches instead x3 Got some silk plants that the loaches adore because they can wiggle themselves in place and just stay. "If I fits I sits!" is very accurate for this.


----------



## Chevko

*@Indigo*
How're your fry doing?

Also

Seems my boys are getting testy with each other  Barely noticing I'm putting food out and I'm not sure if they're getting their fill from the algae wafers I put in for Honey, Squirt and the rabbits and I'm not sure if it's because they're hungry or getting mad or are actually playing games. Anyone have tips?


----------



## Indigo Betta

My fry are doing fine I'm going post another photo when they get a bit older.


----------



## Chevko

*@Jexx*
How's your little one doing?


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Hey guys I haven't been on for a while but 2 out of my 17 fry were found dead, and I found a dead adult guppy.  But my fry are 2 weeks old now!


----------



## Chevko

D'aww. That's sad to hear! I hope nothing's going around the tank! But such it is with life and fry  Hopefully the others survive it!


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Still have 15, but can they eat off of vacation tabs? I don't have live plants or an automatic feeder. As said before, they are now over two weeks old.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I Just moved my two babies out of the quarantine tank and in with the boys they're quite big now. I think they're going to be females but I'm not sure. I don't want to breed anymore guppies so they're be going in with the females when they're older here's pictures of them now I'll post more when they're full grown guppies.


----------



## Chevko

@indigo
looks like the one will be female. just keep in mind how long they hold it. Chances are you'll have more fry coming.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

I need an answer very soon!


----------



## Chevko

@Golden Betta
Take your chances on vacation feeders. Mine are about as sharp as marbles. Honestly, I'll probably come back to some lost boys -__-; Dropped in a part of vacation feeder and they didn't notice it -- refused to eat the food I bought for them originally and took the stance "If they're hungry, they'll eat". They nibbled -- at each other's tails. Had to go back and buy them what they were used to.

Tl;dr? If they're smart they'll eat from a vacation feeder.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

I may be able to take them with me. Thanks though!


----------



## Chevko

I may be losing Moon  He's developed... something. I made a thread about it in Diseases & Emergencies.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

I'm sorry about that, but I got back from Virginia and I brought my baby fish with me.


----------



## Chevko

Glad to hear that, Gold! Hopefully they bring much amusement to you :3


Update on Moon: He died in the night at some point. I was given lots of awesome advice on Tumblr but there wouldn't have been anything I could've done about it because I was trying to get info straight and by that time everything that I could have gone to was closed  At least he was able to help continue the circle of life by being eaten by... something. Left him out for the ants to take and he as a whole was gone later.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta

Oh, I'm very sorry to hear that. I hope you have good luck in the future. BTW one of my fry died.


----------



## Chevko

Yeah, wasn't really anything that could be done...

And what happened with the fry? Did it wind up floating or get eaten?


----------



## IndigoChild311

Both my female guppies are pregnant! I love my girls so much (and the boys of course) and they get along so well with my betta


----------



## Chevko

Whoo! You'll have fry for months to come  I wish that Bowser got along well with my guppies x___x Damn near ate the entire tail and then some off of one of them's tail.


----------



## scoobie

*Pregnant Guppies ....What to do, I'm new to this.*

I bought 3 Male Guppies in May along with a male Betta. Well the last few weeks I've notice 2 of the Guppies getting fatter and the other Guppy always on their tale. Please tell me that I don't have 2 pregnant females and 1 male. What the heck am I going to do? They are in a 10 Gal with my male betta.


----------



## Chevko

How colorful are the fat ones?

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Just lost my new boy Mizu today he had velvet by the time I realized that it was too late.. SIP little Mizu:-( he was a beautiful blue lyretail guppy.


----------



## bambijarvis

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## scoobie

I think this one is pregnant


----------



## scoobie

These are the two that I think that are pregnant









Here is the yellow one again with the Male


----------



## Chevko

First picture is definitely female, and maybe pregnant. Yellow fish is a male, it is a tequila sunrise coloring. I have one of those they will wind up getting more red coloring on them.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## scoobie

The dark male constantly follows both of them and won't leave their sides. The yellow one is almost as fat as the pregnant one. Now that I know that I have a pregnant Guppy. What do I do? How long is their pregnancy and how can I tell when its time? OH MY!!!


----------



## Chevko

I haven't had any personal experience with pregnant guppies, at least that I can remember, so that's a good question directed to someone else. As far as the shadowing, I'd say it might be a dominance thing. How many guppies do you have? Male and female. Females typically have smaller tail fins and that egg spot as well as a greyer body, but the fins have color to them.


----------



## scoobie

3 Guppies all were suppose to be male.


----------



## Chevko

Accidents happen sometimes. If you're still within your buyer's remorse period you can take her back or, whether or not you're in it still, you can always bag it up and take it in for an aquatic advisor to look at. I did that when I had ich come in. Guy ID'd it almost immediately for me. Or if you're still in you could definitely take it back and claim harassment. I had to take back one of my boys because he simply _would not stop_ harassing everyone in the tank.

How many did you get? I got 6 and ended up with 5 because I changed out the troublemaker for another oto.


----------



## bambijarvis

scoobie said:


> The dark male constantly follows both of them and won't leave their sides. The yellow one is almost as fat as the pregnant one. Now that I know that I have a pregnant Guppy. What do I do? How long is their pregnancy and how can I tell when its time? OH MY!!!


Pregnancy period is about a month (21-40 days) depending on the female/tank specs/stress and so on.
As for how to tell, I'm not sure from practice(mine birthed while I was asleep/not looking), but I've read to look for them being 'squared off' and for eyes of the fry in the gravid spot?
At 21 days you could also just move her to her own tank till she births and when she's done move her back, use that tank to raise the fry until they're big enough not to be eaten.

I got 12 fry, but you can expect 3 to 70, but I've seen people talk about drops of 200+.

You can feed powdered flakes, or treat them like betta fry(bbs,microworms and the like). Mine /love/ the decaps I've been feeding.

It's better to feed tiny amounts often through they day than 2-3 big meals. In a heated tank they can digest/poop in 30 minutes/an hour so I just feed my fry whenever I remember(every hour or two when I'm home/awake).

water changes~ lots of water changes.

If you won't want to keep the fry they're good as feeders to larger fish(even bettas for the first day or two if you have larger bettas).
Or you can give them to your local fish store.(some may buy them, but usually not for much).
You can also rehome them on here. ^^


----------



## Indigo Betta

My 2 girls are getting quite big now so they've moved out of the boys tank and are now in with big fat Nera.

their mummy Sarah died randomly a few weeks ago:-( I've no idea why she died..

here's the girls








here's big Nera








and here's their mum Sarah SIP.. they look just like her.


----------



## Chevko

Sarah was pretty  sad to hear you lost her. But Nera sure is big, wow!!

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Chevko said:


> Sarah was pretty  sad to hear you lost her. But Nera sure is big, wow!!
> 
> Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.



Thanks.

Nera from the tip of her nose to the tip to the of her tail is about 6.50cm long .


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow, this thread is awesome! Still not done reading yet, haha! I have some questions for you guppy lovers 

I'd love to get some Guppies of my own- but I only have a 5g tank. How many Guppies (if any) can go in it?

Are all females an okay set up?

What exactly do Guppies eat?

Do they enjoy heavily planted tanks, or lightly planted?

Sorry for all the questions, it seems like Google searching won't be much help with this quest for information!


----------



## bambijarvis

3 to 5

yes, though I'd recommend buying from a breeder who's worked on a strain that has colorful females as most tend to lack a lot of colors. Also, be prepared for some random fry. Pet store females are usually pregnant and unless you order virgin females a lot of time they're pre-hit by breeders..

An all male tank is also acceptable(and colorful).

Flake food, frozen foods like blood worms or daphina and the like.

A lot of breeders raise them in bare tanks, so anything would be an upgrade xD. If you do females I would do light/medium planting, enough so the fry have a place to hide but you won't wreck the place trying to catch them. Floating plants are great.
They poop....a lot more than bettas. So plants to eat the poops/keep the tank clean are great. More the better I suppose.


----------



## Elsewhere

Perfect, I was aiming for four!

Awesome, I have a couple of breeders nearby! Yeah, I've heard that, and have some people who would be willing to take them. That, or perhaps a snack for the Bettas.

Oh, I didn't know that! I'll have to rethink my plan! (Laughs maniacally for no reason)

Would no filter in the tank be acceptable? Or would a sponge filter work? I'm planning on aerating the tank with a bubble wand, but I could turn that into a sponge filter... My dad is almost done his bottle of Fresca...


----------



## Chevko

At work so cant do detailed repsonse but I use a sponge filter in my own tank with my boys.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## bambijarvis

I would set up a sponge filter. Both my adults and fry went without a filter for a good 3 weeks just fine(a lot of vacuuming the tanks every day though).


----------



## smiller1776

OK I got really lucky and got a a free 55 tall and proteinskimmer with it and a stand a light. So I am going to have a huge guppy tank with some breeding input on my end, and plants invertbrets and all the such, but I never herd of using a protein skimmer for fw, Its what came with the tank , it was used for a reef tank but I have been there done that... can I make the conversion, with it still filter as needed. thanks for your input


----------



## Elsewhere

Here are my new girls! I got four, and 3/4 look pregnant. My friend's mum wanted some babies anyways, haha!


----------



## Chevko

Wow they're all really pretty. I wonder if those other ones are pregnant or not. we shall see in a month or so if you do get little guppy babies or not. what size tank do you have them in?

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks! I was hoping for more colours, but they certainly have some personalities already! I have them in a 5 gallon, and any babies will go into my friend's empty ten gallon. They haven't figured out what to do with it, so they thought babies would be fun  They came from a tank that was around 3g with about fifteen Guppies and a Betta :/ I was looking for colourful, but I couldn't leave them there like that.


----------



## bambijarvis

How did 15 guppies fit in a 3gallon after a week old? o.o Let alone with a betta...poor babies.
------

Side note, I have a couple guppy fry who need to go to a_ loving adoptive home_.
One has a pretty bad _dip in his spine_, another has a _slight dip towards it's tail_. Color wise both show some black right now, but they aren't done coloring. 
Ages between two weeks(three weeks come this weekend) and 1 month(5 weeks come friday)
They're otherwise healthy, they keep up and avoid the filter with the rest.
If in Los Angeles they can be picked up from me at Union Station this coming weekend when I head down there, elsewhere in the US I can try shipping.
I've never shipped fish so there is no live arrival guarantee, but I can add more fry. I just ask you pay shipping.


----------



## Elsewhere

I honestly have no clue  And the lady didn't have a net so she scooped them with her hand... No wonder they're hiding from me


----------



## MattsBettas

If I can't find/don't have a net I use my hand. If your gentle its fine and I can't see it as being any worse then netting them.


----------



## Elsewhere

I've done it with my goldfish in the past, but she kept grabbing males instead of females and then putting them in and out of my bucket and she seemed to be very rough with them... It just seemed very stressful to the fish to me when she grabbed them.


----------



## Elsewhere

So three out of my four girls are pregnant, and to me, this girl looks like she's ready to pop! Just want some opinions from you guys- I've got her in a little 0.5g QT floating in the 5g, as the babies will be transported to my friend's 10g when they're a couple of days old. Anyways, here's the girl:


----------



## Elsewhere

Okay, so the Guppy I caught last night was NOT the super pregnant one. She had hidden herself behind the heater -_- I'll try and get her this afternoon.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've got some new guppies to introduce a male and female with 2 babies
they were suppose to all be white finned but the male is the only white one,
the female is sky blue but I can't get a good picture of her because she hasn't settled in yet but for a female she does have lovely fins I'll upload a better photo of her when I get one
I was worried about the black spot on her tail at first but I think its just coloration. the white male's name is Shiro but I haven't named the others yet.

here they are

Shiro







Shiro 2







Shiro 3







nameless lady







young fry looking at a fish picture







older fry


----------



## Chevko

Oooh, they are adorable! I can't help but be curious about what the fry will look like.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## bambijarvis

Shiro is gorgeous.

HB pastel pair from a breeder?
If so the fry will probably be the same(Half black pastels).
I've been thinking of getting a pair myself but I want to see what colors my 50+ fry turnout to be first as I may decide to pick another direction. xD


@Elsewhere, your super pregnant one drop yet?

I'm out of town and I miss my babies sooo much, The older ones were just starting to /really/ color up. I think they had some endler blood within the past couple generation as I'm saw a lot of red markings on my males similar to what I saw on the endlers petsmart had(who were basically colorless up till now) most of my females are looking to be HB with some having heavy blue iridescence.


----------



## Elsewhere

@Bambijarvis- Not the super pregnant one, but the one I had captured instead of her. She had a total of four. One got eaten, two died and there's one wee little baby left. I've released the girls back into the 5g- they were way too stressed in the little 0.5 I had them in for breeding. If they have more I'll scoop them out and deliver them to my friend


----------



## coreyh

How big should fry be before introducing them back into the tank with the parents? I have 8 fry in their own ten gallon but unfortunately the heater broke a couple of weeks ago (I'd buy another, but this is a one time nursery) and they just aren't growing like I would like to see. They're 4 weeks old and a little over 1cm not including tail. I think this would prevent them from being eaten, but want to make sure.


----------



## Chevko

I would say add them in when their colors start showing. Or at last bug enough to not be eaten.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## bambijarvis

Big enough not to be eaten, around 2 weeks-a month.
Mine were about half an inch by 2 and half weeks when I added them back and they're doing fine.
females can start getting pregnant around 3-6weeks and it can stunt their growth, so if you want to raise them faster/to full size keep the female fry separate.
This also cuts down on how many drops you have very month. xD having 30 pregnant females would kill me on tank space.


----------



## Indigo Betta

bambijarvis said:


> Shiro is gorgeous.
> 
> HB pastel pair from a breeder?
> If so the fry will probably be the same(Half black pastels).
> I've been thinking of getting a pair myself but I want to see what colors my 50+ fry turnout to be first as I may decide to pick another direction. xD


Thanks

yes they came from a breeder he put one of the fry in the bag as a little gift it wasn't a new born so I'm not sure if they are the parents of that one but most likely they are. the other fry was very tiny so it was probably born in the bag while in the post.

I've named the adult female Sherry


----------



## Indigo Betta

What would be the maximum amount of guppies for my 64 litre male tank without it being overstocked? I would like to get a few more colors for it. I have 10 guppies in it right now.


----------



## bambijarvis

That's about 16-17 gallons right?

Is it cycled? Do you have plants?
It's all males so a population boom isn't an issue. I'd say you can probably add a couple more(2-3) and be fine.

following the inch per gallon rule, with most guppies being 1-1.5inch you could theoretically do 16 males.
And if cycled and with plants this should be fine.


----------



## Indigo Betta

bambijarvis said:


> That's about 16-17 gallons right?
> 
> Is it cycled? Do you have plants?
> It's all males so a population boom isn't an issue. I'd say you can probably add a couple more(2-3) and be fine.
> 
> following the inch per gallon rule, with most guppies being 1-1.5inch you could theoretically do 16 males.
> And if cycled and with plants this should be fine.



Its cycled and it is just a very tiny bit under 17 gallons. I have 3 different types of plants in there at the moment which seem to be surviving fine and I'm planing to get some more plants for it. I think I'm going to make 15 guppies my absolute limit there's just so many beautiful guppy colors out there. 

I have one more question. would one male endler be happy to live with lots of male guppies or do endlers need to be with other endlers?


----------



## bambijarvis

I'm think it'd be fine but I don't know for sure.

My local pet store had a lone endler before I left. If he's still there(now over a week later) I'm going to buy him when I get home. He was so cute I'm kicking myself for not getting him before I left(but I didn't want to spend $3 on him when I had 30+ fry at home and another drop on the way) I can let you know when I do if you haven't already gotten one.

Just make sure it's male.


I totally get being torn with so many lovely strains out there.
I don't know any guppy breeders in the UK, but I recommend looking.
I found a guy here in the states who works with about 20 strains so when I figure out what I'm doing with my fry I can go to him and get 2-3 strains to work with from one breeder. You might be able to find one who can send you 5 different, quality males.


----------



## Hail0788

I bought 6 guppies at the new Petco in town. Now I'm hooked. Lol here they are. 

The is Autumn (Male) I think lol.


----------



## Hail0788

Bangle (Male)


----------



## Hail0788

Miss Cobra (Female)


----------



## Hail0788

Tony (Male) lol yes like to tiger.


----------



## bambijarvis

Are you sure "miss cobra" is female?
Females should out number the males in a mixed gender tank.

Tony is pretty. o3o


----------



## Hail0788

Here is one of my Lyre's this one has an orange tail. I have no name for him or the other one. Can y'all please help me find name my two lyre boys?


----------



## Hail0788

And here is my other Lyre Male. Yellow tail. I need a name for him too.


----------



## Hail0788

Yes. She has her black spot. ^_^


----------



## Hail0788

I just cup her. I'm going to buy a tank in the morning.


----------



## Chevko

Yep Autumn's a boy. That's a tequila sunrise coloration just like Sun was.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## Hail0788

Miss. Cobra passed away. I don't know why she but I went back to petco and get a new guppy. So now I have all males. His name is Precy. My son named him after the train. Lol. I try to get a picture of him later.


----------



## Hail0788

Meet Percy!


----------



## Indigo Betta

your guppies are beautiful Hail0788 I really like the lyre tail.


----------



## bambijarvis

Percy looks like my first boy. 

You have a colorful tank full of guppies, lol.


----------



## Hail0788

Thank y'all. I'm really love them. I think I'm going to breed them.


----------



## bambijarvis

If you plan to breed keep in mind most females you'll get from a pet store are already going to be pregnant(all mine were xD) so the fry will be unrelated to your boys for the first drop, if not the first few drops.


----------



## Hail0788

Lol. I've been looking on eBay and AB.


----------



## bambijarvis

Alright, be sure to ask for virgins if you can.

I have some young females I need to rehome,too...~wink wink, nudge nudge~

Lol, anyway, I find cobra can be pretty inexpensive on aquabid if that's what you want to work with. Never be afraid to message seller asking for something better suited(like if you see someone who breed cobra/SS you like ask what they'd charge for a group of females,or if they have virgin females available so you can do your own crosses). ~shrugs~


----------



## Elsewhere

So my guppy that gave birth has passed away, but I was almost expecting it as I know how hard it is on any living thing to have babies. My super fat pregnant one is still super fat, and I'm awaiting her babies. Sadly, one contracted ich, and after being treated with heat and pristine water, she's all better :-D

I've decided to give these gals the best of the best, a 20 gallon long with an adopted rescue of mine at my neighbour's house down the street. I'll be able to visit them often, and they'll have a good life with her


----------



## Hail0788

Lol! I just bought 3 girls today.


----------



## Hail0788

Yeah so the more at Silk the more I think she is prego.


----------



## bambijarvis

This thread quieted down. xD

My oldest fry are all grown up and dropping little ones of their own(should have separated before I left,too late now).
short vid of them


----------



## Chevko

Yeeeah, it did. When I can I'll post pics of my own - it has been a while since I last shared.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## bambijarvis

Looking forward to it. 

I'm at that point where here in the next two weeks these older ones need be rehomed to make room for the new fry being born. Be that adopting them out or taking them to the LFT. Soon those new fry need to go too as I'm gong after the types I want to breed more actively(bidding on aquabid and placing want ads where I can for blue/black/purple moscows and light blue mosaics, preferably HM).


----------



## Hail0788

So silk had five fry! They are 7 days old now.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Kurai-Tsuki passed away this afternoon, he was deteriorating for a whole month before he died, but continued to eat and swim around as much he could manage before getting tired.
We think he was genetically weak, because we couldn't see anything visibly wrong with him and his brother died young too. Won't be getting anymore Guppies from that particular breeder.

S.I.P Kurai-Tsuki you are under Rainbow Bridge now with your friends Mizu and Kuro.


----------



## bambijarvis

How young was he?
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Indigo Betta

bambijarvis said:


> How young was he?
> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you

he was 5 months old.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Poor Sherry the white female guppy died today she was fine when I first got her then she got all sick and clamped then she had 6 more babies and after that she got better for a while but got very sick again this week and died today I think her pregnancy tired her out and killed her I think she may have been too young and small for it 

Goodbye pretty Sherry mother of 8 little babies 
the oldest one of her babies looks a lot like his daddy Shiro now 
I still can't tell the sexes of the other 7 fry yet

Never really got many pictures of Sherry she was rather shy when she was well this is the best one I got.


----------



## Chevko

D'aww... sad to hear about Sherry. I assume the pregnancy was too much for her  at there's a few little ones to carry her memory on!

When I get a chance to, I totally intend on taking pics of the boys 

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## bambijarvis

sadly pregnancy kills a lot of fish. sorry for your loss, hope you get a female like her from the fry.

as for 'too young' I doubt that was the issue. I had a female only 7 weeks old give birth and she's still alive.
Though, she's an endler cross and they grew /really/ fast.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Seem to be having bad luck with my Guppies at the moment :-( Thanks for your condolences.


----------



## Tucker87

Hey everyone, i posted a picture of my guppy "hope it works". She has been what looks to me been pregnant for 4 weeks and still no babys have come out. She deffinetely looks pregnant but there is not dark spot but she is squared off. anyone help lol


----------



## Chevko

Oh wow  that is one fat momma. I hope she gets them out soon :/ I haven't had any guppy babies so I'm not much help here >_<

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## Tucker87

Yeah she's HUGE still no babies coming out. She's not in a trap or anything like that, i heard the traps were bad because they cause stress and i can imagine it could be. If a women was pregnant and you locked her up in a room, not sure it would be good lol. This momma is in a 10 gallon tank with frys from another guppy. i don't think she is stressed but maybe lonely, maybe i should put some male guppies in there with her. I will take a different pic and hopefully it will be clearer.


----------



## Tucker87

Hope these are better


----------



## bambijarvis

She may have already dropped some fry and gotten pregnant again with a larger batch. 
I don't see the 'eyes' of the fry like you should when they're about ready to come out.
I recently had a huge female only drop 4 or so fry, then around a week later 17 or so more.


----------



## Tucker87

Well she has stopped eating now and i see spots in her belly. On one side you see little black spots (the eyes im guessing) and on the other side it looks more like faint pinkish color. First time i've seen pinkish belly spots in a fish my other guppies had the black (eyes) spots. I'm trying to get a better picture with my camera instead of my phone but she's camera shy.


----------



## sbrit94

Thought I'd share my guys. I hope to get more in the near future!!!


----------



## Hail0788

I love your cobra!


----------



## Indigo Betta

sbrit94 said:


> Thought I'd share my guys. I hope to get more in the near future!!!



Those are very nice boys you've got Sbrit94 they're all very pretty:nicefish:


----------



## sbrit94

Really? Thanks! He was the only one of his coloring among all the other fancies.


----------



## sbrit94

Indigo Betta said:


> Those are very nice boys you've got Sbrit94 they're all very pretty:nicefish:


Thanks! I hope to get a couple more soon!


----------



## bambijarvis

I'm always shocked by how fast these guys grow..xD Everytime I think I've rehomed all my adult males, more pop up.


----------



## Tucker87

Sbrit love your fish, very pretty. I this gave me an idea to share some of mine. The little one is a fry i had when i first got my fish tank, i didn't know but the female i bought was pregnant, she had babies and i liked his colors so i kept him. Theres females in there as well and i think all of them are pregnant lol.


----------



## Marlow

Yay guppy thread! I have a jar full of fry right now- though, i'm not sure why exactly I saved them..I have no where to put them oops <<>>

They -should- be either yellow mosaics or my own odd guppy strain that popped up, a red-yellow-orange 'rainbow' mosaic type thing. I just call them rainbows


----------



## Tucker87

awww how cute, love watching them grow. I have about 15 frys in a 10 gallon right now and with my females being pregnant i am expecting more, i'm hoping these ones will have nice colors. The fish place i go too to buy fish said they would take them and give me store credit for them and my friends daughter wants fish so i'm trying to set up a small tank for her with some guppies. i Need a bigger tank lol


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

Just wanted to ask a quick question...
Since you can't have guppies with Betta fish, I am now thinking of buying a 5 gallon tank just with guppies in it. I know they need a filter and heater like Bettas do, but how many guppies can fit in a 5 gallon tank? I don't really trust the petstore peoples advice anymore.


----------



## sbrit94

3? But I am not sure. Guppies like being in groups, so 3 is possibly ok fine although larger groups like 6 is much better. 

I have 3 in a 10 gallon and am planning on 4 more


----------



## Chevko

No more than 3. Four is seriously pushing it. Longer is better than taller. Ive got my three boys in a 5 hex and I know they aren't that happy with it.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## sbrit94

That's what I had thought. I had meant that she could get more into a bigger tank. Only, because I heard they like to be in groups.


----------



## Tucker87

:-DI have heard the "rule of thumb" is 1 inch per gallon of water. on a side note, one of my guppies just had 20 frys and counting...


----------



## Chevko

That general rule applies for only certain fish or certain sizes of fish as we know that common goldies don't go into 20-30 gallon tanks  but that is a good idea to keep in mind for guppies, but i'd expand it to gallon-per-inch-plus-one-more for guppies because they are little poop machines themselves.

Sent from the PetGuide.com app available on the Play Store.


----------



## Tucker87

Another one of my guppies is having babies, she just had 6. The other one stopped at 20 or she ate some when i was sleeping because there was 20 when i went to sleep and 20 when i woke up. 26 frys now lol. What am i gunna do....


----------

